
What it feels like when a competitor utterly rips off your entire company - hollien
https://medium.com/@dhassell/what-it-feels-like-when-a-competitor-utterly-rips-off-your-entire-company-i-m-looking-at-you-def1e0528fa3#.az2jogwfp
======
iblaine
Wow. It's one thing to steal content but this takes theft to a whole new
level. This @mitchellharper guy said he came up with the business idea on a
napkin. Pretty despicable.

------
larrymcp
I am seriously looking forward to a response from PeopleSpark about this post.
Will stay tuned!

Edit: It does appear that they've made major changes to their site since those
screen shots were taken.

~~~
meenie
Here's his response: [https://medium.com/@mitchellharper/competing-against-
indiffe...](https://medium.com/@mitchellharper/competing-against-
indifference-c5c0f6e79c05#.ziawgzb24)

Guess the adage, "there are always two sides to a story" comes to mind.

------
meenie
For anyone wondering, here's Mitch's response:
[https://medium.com/@mitchellharper/competing-against-
indiffe...](https://medium.com/@mitchellharper/competing-against-
indifference-c5c0f6e79c05#.ziawgzb24)

------
Mystalic
It's so easy for people to figure out when you copy language or basic code. It
never ends well.

------
edimaudo
Got to love healthy competition.

~~~
hollien
Definitely, it's a good sign for an emerging market.

------
cadam16
at least 15Five know's they have a business

